# Pensacola Beach SHarking past two nights



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out to Pensaacola beach with some buddies the past two nights for some sharking, first night we were hooked up within 10 mins but a crimp failed and the shark swam away.... then i hooked up not much fight, on beach between 5-10mins... 7 plus sandbar... then the rest of the night just seemed to be cursed by leader failures, 6 more runs 3 more hookups and 4 leader failures... i had a run and the fish shredded my 400lb mono trace, went straight past the bite leader.... the rest were kinked single strand and crimp fails...then last night we had a 6 shark night all between 6-8 ft and all sandbars... me and Jack were there first and he hooked up within 5 mins of paddleing out... then me, then Josh, then jacks buddy reeled one in, then i left... this all happened in 2 hrs, then they caught two more after i left... lost a ring on the sand if anyone happens to find it, it means alot to me, it is black made of stainless steel had design in gold on outside and inscription on inside, was across from Peg Legs.... Gear used, International 30s, 12/0, T-RX 50......


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you eat them or release them?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like fun, what did you do with them.

Shark steaks ?

Can you eat them? Are they good ?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention all were safely released, i believe it is illegal to harvest Sandbars.... Not sure with all the changing regs. but wouldn't take the chance...lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

penn 10/0 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention all were safely released, i believe it is illegal to harvest Sandbars.... Not sure with all the changing regs. but wouldn't take the chance...lol


You are correct, it is illegal to harvest Sandbar Sharks.

Nice catches


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought so, and thank you.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Instead of crimping your leaders try using haywire twists. I don't use crimps on my wires


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hate you guys.... They would start hitting like gangbusters the moment I go up to maryland -.-


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh i don't crimp my wire, Jack was using cable and the crimp failed, then we used 220lb. wire on his and it kinked about 30 yds off the beach... And Robert, thats what you get for the kayak incident...lol


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

hahaha i still blame Devon for that cause he said they would still be open when we went to get it


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report! Getting pretty chilly to yak baits out these days!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

thats awesome. ill be out there braving the cold soon.


----------

